# T800 Series 2



## robertspears (Mar 9, 2011)

Simple question, can I take a T800 and stream video (decrypted .TIVO from my series 3 HD box) to it? Here's the tricky part, WITHOUT an active Tivo subscription on the T800. I obviously have an active sub on the HD box.

I've tried streambaby, and tivo.net, they both show up fine on the HD TIVO but not on the T800. I can http into the T800 and get the welcome message:


Congratulations!
Youve successfully connected your TiVo® box


So I know the network part is working just fine.

I understand I'll probably have to homebrew the box to get it work.
If it's not possible, am I looking a boat anchor? Because really what else can I use it for?


TIA

Rob


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

robertspears said:


> Simple question, can I take a T800 and stream video (decrypted .TIVO from my series 3 HD box) to it? Here's the tricky part, WITHOUT an active Tivo subscription on the T800. I obviously have an active sub on the HD box.
> 
> I've tried streambaby, and tivo.net, they both show up fine on the HD TIVO but not on the T800. I can http into the T800 and get the welcome message:
> 
> ...


Has that humax ever been subscribed?

Do you have TiVo Desktop installed on a computer?


----------



## robertspears (Mar 9, 2011)

Yes, and yes.

I killed the sub when I upgraded to the new box, and yes I use TD to mange the HD box from time to time. TD can see the T800, but can't access it since the MAK no longer shows up under settings.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

robertspears said:


> Yes, and yes.
> 
> I killed the sub when I upgraded to the new box, and yes I use TD to mange the HD box from time to time. TD can see the T800, but can't access it since the MAK no longer shows up under settings.


If the Humax hasn't connected to TiVo since and been informed that its account status is no longer "in good standing", you might be able to use it to change channels and do some manual recording.

When you say the MAK no longer shows up under settings, do you mean on the Humax's settings screen?

Can the Humax "see" the Tivo Desktop "My Tivo Recordings" folder?


----------



## robertspears (Mar 9, 2011)

No such luck, the T800 is in mode 8.

No network folders of any kind show up; TD or otherwise.
Correct the MAK no longer displays on any of the screens on the T800.

I guess what I'm asking, is there a hack, patch, linux OS that can "upgrade" the T800 into something useful such as a video player, etc. I don't need any recording or TIVO management features, just access to my video library.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

robertspears said:


> No such luck, the T800 is in mode 8.
> 
> No network folders of any kind show up; TD or otherwise.
> Correct the MAK no longer displays on any of the screens on the T800.
> ...


If there is, I don't know about it and haven't seen anyone mention knowing anything about it. Best I can offer is at least you can re-subscribe that Humax at a Multi-Set Discount.

(and after the one year commitment to that sub is up, if you don't renew, don't let the T800 connect and find out that it's no longer subscribed)


----------



## robertspears (Mar 9, 2011)

Guess that's an option, but how do you do that with an active wireless connection to the Internet (required so I can stream movies from my PC) ??

Been looking at some set top boxes that do the same for under $100, no sub needed.
I really think TIVO (and the TIVO community) is missing the boat here...

All some of us want is to stream the content we already have, from our PC or from our subbed TIVO. 

How hard is that?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

robertspears said:


> Guess that's an option, but how do you do that with an active wireless connection to the Internet (required so I can stream movies from my PC) ??
> 
> Been looking at some set top boxes that do the same for under $100, no sub needed.
> I really think TIVO (and the TIVO community) is missing the boat here...
> ...


Perhaps your router could be configured to allow everything on your home network to talk to everything else, but only some of those things to see the Internet.


----------



## robertspears (Mar 9, 2011)

Yup, it can. I can block all inbound and outbound traffic on specific IP's. 
So as long as the IP never changes, I could in theory stop the T800 from talking to TIVO.

Thanks for your help.
Much appreciated.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

TiVo is in the right boat, for them anyways. Their business model, fundamentally, is to lease the full software.

Go for one of the $100 media streaming boxes, if you do not need to subscribe to the TiVo service.


----------



## robertspears (Mar 9, 2011)

classicsat said:


> TiVo is in the right boat, for them anyways. Their business model, fundamentally, is to lease the full software.
> 
> Go for one of the $100 media streaming boxes, if you do not need to subscribe to the TiVo service.


Kinda sounds like you'd side with DirecTV and that ilk as well.
That's cool, I respect that you have an opinion and all.
I just happen to have one too, and mine is TIVO is shooting themselves in the foot.
Once my 1 yr sub is up, I don't see any value in re-upping.
My FREE cable DVR now has all the features of the latest TIVO sans PC streaming.
Now that I can buy a $100 no-sub set top, that does streaming, it's a no brainer.
And from reading these forums, I see a lot of other guys leaning the same direction.

In this economy, unless manufactures give their customers what their asking for, those customers are going to go elsewhere. I'm not asking for free TV, just the ability to use the hardware I bought in a way that's consistent with the current market place. And I'm not saying I'm 100% against re-subbing my T800, I just don't need the TIVO service, or the record functions on that box.

Cheers


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Perhaps I am not clear. TiVo's primary business model is licensing their software. On Standalones they achieve that with subscription, to license the software features they own. The hardware is just the means to sell those software licenses, and are often sold at a loss. In other words, he features you desire are exactly part of the subbed service, because part of the subscription is a license to the desirable sofware features.

With that, there would not really be a practical business model (for TiVo) to have non-sub streaming clients, or some lower cost service option for existing hardware to MRV or other things. Yes the could conceptually do it, but there is no economic need for them to.


----------

